# My 2015 Halloween Invitations



## Headless

OK so far I have done the insides of the 70 invitations we'll be sending out. Just waiting for a few elements to arrive so I can design the front and I'll be done! Pretty happy with how they turned out and wanted to go for a black & white theme. I bought the basic staircase design from Marie Plocharz and then made some changes to personalise it for my party.


----------



## Headless




----------



## Hairazor

Looking at your invitations each year is a total treat! And you are certainly keeping up the high standard with these


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I don't know what impresses me more ... the quality of the invites, the fact you did 70 of them, or the fact you have 70 friends.

I have to dig deep for just 7.


----------



## justintfirefly

Wow! These are unreal! You're a much more dedicated person than I am. I would've gotten lazy after one...Maybe just carry it around to everyone that I wanted to invite and show it to them for a few seconds before moving on to the next person...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those cards are stunning, Headless!


----------



## Spooky1

The invitations are gorgeous. Wish we lived close enough to be on your invite list. It would be an 18 hour flight to get there from here.


----------



## BillyVanpire

stunning details.. by hand or on a cutting machine?
would take me awhile to create this on my silhouette cameo..just wow!


----------



## Copchick

Headless - Your invitations are outstanding! The details are superb and...just wow! Nice job.


----------



## FreakinFreak

You're kidding me?!? That's beyond first rate!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - they are a work of art!!!! Kudos to ya!!!


----------



## deadSusan

Wow those are amazing invitations!


----------



## booberry crunch

Absolutely stunning, Headless!


----------



## Chefthad

These are pretty incredible . Great job


----------



## Richie4540

I love the details like the fact the ghosts arm holds open the details page.

Richiee


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Beautiful Maree! What a coup to be invited to one of your parties!


----------



## Headless

Awww thanks guys. I have always loved playing around with paper crafts and while they do take a bit of time, I really enjoy putting all the elements together.



Dr. Maniaco said:


> I don't know what impresses me more ... the quality of the invites, the fact you did 70 of them, or the fact you have 70 friends. I have to dig deep for just 7.


LOL Dr M - Maybe I just like to invite the people I don't like and scare the you know what out of them hahahahahaha



justintfirefly said:


> Wow! These are unreal! You're a much more dedicated person than I am. I would've gotten lazy after one...Maybe just carry it around to everyone that I wanted to invite and show it to them for a few seconds before moving on to the next person...


Gee wish I had thought of that BEFORE I started making them all hahaha



BillyVanpire said:


> stunning details.. by hand or on a cutting machine?
> would take me awhile to create this on my silhouette cameo..just wow!


BV the spider web on the ends of the rug is a punch, the other elements are all hand cut. The stair design is printed on the page and then cut and scored to allow the stairs to pop up. It was surprisingly fast to do. These cards were actually easier than the ones I did a couple of years ago.


----------



## schnibblehausen

Outstanding!!


----------



## Headless

And here is the front......


----------



## heresjohnny

You know, I'm not much for invitations and things like that, I avoid the craft section, but I must say I am glad I looked. Your invitations are stunning! Do they actually fold up flat, and then pop open when you open them? Even if that don't, they are so cool. How do I get on the invite list?


----------



## Headless

LOL yes they do fold up flat! And if only you were closer!!!!! I'd be looking for a few tips!


----------



## matrixmom

Hold on a minute, Im picking up my bottom jaw from the ground. AMAZING & Beautiful to look at


----------



## Headless

Thanks guys - you are too kind.


----------



## Donnas68

Those invitations are amazing!!


----------



## RWB

WOW!! Artistry!!!


----------



## Headless

Thank you!


----------



## Blackrose1978

These are amazing!


----------



## Headless

Thanks Blackrose!


----------



## Mistress Macabre

Amazing! I love all the little details and you did 70 of them?!


----------



## morbidmaden

These are amazing great work


----------



## morbidmaden

What did you use to keep the ghost on the stairs its soo cool


----------



## elputas69

These are rocking! I don't think I have the patience...if those are the invites, I can only imagine the party!!
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Wry Glenn

Amazing work and work ethic! 

I think the only delivery method that would do these justice is a crisp autumn breeze that carries them for miles to each individual's doorstep. These are invitations Angela from the Night of the Demons would send out.


----------



## Headless

Wry Glenn said:


> Amazing work and work ethic!
> 
> I think the only delivery method that would do these justice is a crisp autumn breeze that carries them for miles to each individual's doorstep. These are invitations Angela from the Night of the Demons would send out.


Thanks WG. How awesome would that be as a delivery method!!!! Love it!


----------



## Fright Boy

Very cool. Very inventive. You obviously are very creative and have waaaaay too much time on your hands.

It kind of reminds me of the old opening for the PBS show Mystery.


----------



## Headless

If only the way too much time on your hands part was true!


----------



## millerocce

These are stunning!


----------



## Henrie

WOW!! Did you design it yourself? Awesome it looks. How long did you spend on this?


----------



## Headless

How ironic this post should surface tonight when I have just started to edit it to send out for this year's party since last year didn't happen due to my partner needing surgery too close to the date. Thank you everyone for your comments. However the true genius of the design can be found here - https://www.etsy.com/listing/162420143/spooky-staircase-pop-up-card-digital?ref=shop_home_active_1 and I'd have to say the best $4.95 you could spend for a Halloween invitation template!

And so those 70 invitations are sitting waiting for updated details and the promise of an even better party!


----------

